# Florida, April 5th



## flagriller (Feb 28, 2008)

Is anyone here planning on coming to the Florida Smoke Out on April the 5th?


----------



## vlap (Feb 28, 2008)

I am!!!!!!!!


----------



## flagriller (Feb 28, 2008)

I know..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hey I'm taking at least Friday off to do some prep work, I may even take Thursday too. Let's you and I talk a few weeks prior to get the planing, menue and all done. This way I'll know what I need to buy.


----------



## vlap (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah I was just bumping it back to the top...


----------



## rockyb (Feb 28, 2008)

Domenic and I are coming for sure.


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 29, 2008)

I am sorry to say that I won't be able to make this one.


----------



## dougbennett (Mar 14, 2008)

I am in!!! Only five minutes from my house!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 14, 2008)

Where can I find details about this event? I'm on the east coast of FL, 25 miles south of Daytona Beach.


----------



## lc in va (Mar 14, 2008)

Sumosmoke, I have a buddy that lives in edge water He works for a company delivering water.


----------



## lc in va (Mar 14, 2008)

Ijust might have to look in to the Florida smoke and pay him a visit.


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cool ... hopefully his business is doing well as the city water stinks!!


----------



## djbman (Mar 17, 2008)

My wife and I will be in the area from the great white north during that time. Would love to stop by and get some pointers. Do you have to be a member of a local club to attend?


----------



## vlap (Mar 17, 2008)

Get ahold of FlaGriller. He can get you directions to the event. All are welcome!


----------



## seboke (Mar 20, 2008)

Man!  Could not be a worse weekend for me, or I'd definitely be there.  Wife is in the USAF, temporary duty in GA.  We have monthly conjugal visits, and that weekend is my turn to travel.  Moving the trip forward or back a week won't work, her birthday is the 4th...  Maybe next year?  Hell, Maybe the next month for the Tampa area smokers!


----------



## smokeymagoo (Mar 20, 2008)

my wife and I are coming.  I bring a desert and meat of some sort if you need...Or anything you need really.

I'm also have my good buddy Mr. Margarita with me!!!!


----------



## rockyb (Apr 3, 2008)

Bumping this up.  Looking forward to the day.


----------



## vlap (Apr 3, 2008)

I am getting excited!! Has everyone that is coming checked in with Jim to let him know you will be attending? We need an accurate count to make sure we have plenty of food!!!


----------

